# Scepter X325BV 32" LED TV Panel displaying No video?



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2017)

Hello,

One of My kids has a Scepter 32" LED Tv that He uses for a monitor, and it has always been fine. Last night, He turned it on, (it turns on fine), but there is no video. There is normally a splash screen, which is also not displaying. Nothing will display, it shows all of its normal lights. its not wired for sound out of the Tv's speakers, but rather through the Xboxone, and PC, so i cant hear anything but thats normal. Its display is driven w/ HDMI cables.

I just had my daughters birthday, so i was hoping maybe there was something i was missing, or that I could do to resolve it, without having to buy another. I have submitted a ticket with scepter, Id just rather hear there was a button i could push, or a side i could punch, and it would come back on 

Im assuming im S.O.L , but hoping im wrong.

Thanks in advance

P.S
There has been no damage to the tv, it just gave up. bought for chrtistmas 2015 so still less than  2 years old



Spoiler: The TV is this one


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 9, 2017)

Does it "Work with other inputs and devices"
ie DVD via Scart


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Does it "Work with other inputs and devices"
> ie DVD via Scart



nothing @ all. it wont show any image. the splash screen, the menu, the volume, doesnt matter which medium i use to connect to the TV, they are all FUBAR.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 9, 2017)

Some Google research come's up with faults with some of the power on capacitors
short Excerpt
"They though it was one of the capacitors in the "power on group"

There may be fuse's inside that are blown
Wait for advice re Ticket before you are reduced by nessaraty to removing rear panel to examine it for visual faults ie bulging Caps blown fuse's


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Some Google research come's up with faults with some of the power on capacitors
> short Excerpt
> "They though it was one of the capacitors in the "power on group"
> 
> ...



 I was googling it last night as well. It came up with three possible causes. One being the panel is dead, two  being that the power supply may have died, or three the main board or circuit board may have either died or some of its components have.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 9, 2017)

or 4. Capacitors on panel inverter board Blown/dead


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2017)

im pretty certain im stuck with the buy a new monitor option. Ill go get one tonight from bestbuy i guess. Hopefully sometime down the road, Scepter will make good on this defective one we have now though.

thanks for the help.


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 9, 2017)

If you shine a light can you see image? Maybe some of the LEDs died and opened the circuit


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2017)

Derek12 said:


> If you shine a light can you see image? Maybe some of the LEDs died and opened the circuit



Nope, i tried that & the other suggestions on the manufacturer help forum


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nothing left to lose now, so open it up and have a look.
Make sure it's unplugged and discharged, then look closely at the power board inside, probably has scorch marks or browning from overheating, or a blown fuse.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 10, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> probably has scorch marks or browning from overheating, or a blown fuse.



Sounds like my underwear 

 Yeah I'll look at it tomorrow probably( not sure if it's still under warranty and I also might wait until I hear what my options are from the  manufacturer). We went down to Best Buy in the mall today and got a new one for the little diaperdandy.

I'll report back  when I know more 

Thanks


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 10, 2017)

Bummer. Hopefully if its within warranty they will fix it. Not sure what their warranty is though considering it is 2 years old. This brand is priced fairly though so at least you are not out a ton of money. 
Buy a good brand instead. This is why i always buy one of the big brands. You get what you pay for IMHO.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 10, 2017)

they only warranty for 1 year.  but they DID offer to fix it for more money.What a shit company, they build crappy panels, components, then when they break, they offer to repair for a charge. I have TV's that are older than my kids, still running fine. My monitor im using right now is older than my 9Y/O daughter built in 2007 (my living room panasonic is even older). i told them to stuff it where the sun doesnt shine.

problem solved.

thanks for the help everyone. im going to "FIX" this TV alright.......


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 10, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> thanks for the help everyone. im going to "FIX" this TV alright.......



"40 gram of Pb injected via 44 mag syringe ????  fixes most things"


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 10, 2017)

@dorsetknob

i brought it inside, and plugged it in, and it worked, for a minute. it showed the volume level, and splash screen, but then shit out again. my thinking as a layman is this. it is Very sunny & warm out, im thinking the sunlight heated it up, and thats why it worked, maybe theres something thats a bad connection, and it wrmed it up , or something. I opened it up, and nothing looks brown, or exploded, so i dont think its capacitors, i think its the ribbon that drives the Display.

but if it works off and on, it cant be a total DOA, it must have a loose connection somewhere.


----------



## qubit (Apr 10, 2017)

Ya it's fooked alright and I thought your response to them was spot on. Definitely stick with a decent brand from now on.

The fact it almost worked when warmed up suggests to me that it's nothing more than a dry joint or joins. Finding and fixing them is another matter of course...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 10, 2017)

qubit said:


> Ya it's fooked alright and I thought your response to them was spot on. Definitely stick with a decent brand from now on.
> 
> The fact it almost worked when warmed up suggests to me that it's nothing more than a dry joint or joins. Finding and fixing them is another matter of course...



yeah, im totally ignorant when it comes to electonic repairs of this nature. im more likely to electrocute myself than fix the damn thing

im hoping if i leave it out in the direct sunlight long enough, it will be like baking an older GPU    Cook it into repair


----------



## qubit (Apr 11, 2017)

Agreed, if you've never done this before, then you shouldn't attempt it on your own as they are hazardous. If you have a friend with electronics experience, see if he'll take a look at it for you. You can then work on it together with him leading, which will be interesting and fun. Heck, I'd be happy to help you if we didn't have such a big pond separating us.

Given that we're mainly looking for a bad connection, the break is usually around connections of some kind, such as a connector plugged into the board, or one board plugging into another. Anywhere you've got heat build up, such as a power transistor is a prime suspect for dry joints - this is what bad solder joints are called. Mind you, good solder joints are not called "wet joints"  so I don't know where that term came from.

A very simple thing you can try is to unplug all the connectors and reseat them (with the TV unplugged from the mains, of course). Amazing what that can fix sometimes when the contacts become oxidized. Also, it may be possible to very gently flex the board(s) while the TV is on to see if it affects anything. All this should of course be done with that knowledgeable friend.

Unfortunately, leaving it in the sun won't help.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 11, 2017)

@qubit

 I'll give it a shot and see if unplugging the connection points helps.  I opened it earlier this afternoon and I noticed that the ribbon plug that leads to the LED panel wasn't all the way seated in the female counterpart & I was hoping that was the cause , unfortunately I was wrong.

 I guess my biggest disappointment is that it functions fine I can tell it's powering on perfectly well etc. it's just the panel is cutting out ,so if I can figure out where that issue is ,I should be able to resolve the problem.

 I have confirmed that the TV Is powering on

 I have confirmed that the power supply is not faulty

 I have confirmed that the panel still works

 Based on those Facts,I have to assume with at least reasonable confidence that the cause is likely a loose connection of some sort but until I find the source I'm stuck with a TV that doesn't work.  Seeing as how they're so cheap I can't justify (cost wise) having it repaired either. So I suppose tomorrow I'll give it another shot I have 13 more days in which I can return the panel I bought on Sunday, which would be great. Also the kids not too happy with the transition from 1080p down to 720p 

@First world problems


----------



## qubit (Apr 11, 2017)

You downgraded to 720p? Whut!  You should be ashamed, very ashamed.  I do recommend returning that piece of junk to the shop and getting a reputable 1080p TV if you can.

Also, sometimes they respond like this, sorta intermittent, because a component is actually faulty, quite possibly an integrated circuit. If that's the case, then you haven't a chance in hell of diagnosing it, let alone fixing it, unfortunately. Have a go with the connector reseating and looking for dry joints with a friend, but don't obsess over it too much if you can't fix it quickly, as it will just give you endless frustration. I know, cuz I've been there.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 11, 2017)

qubit said:


> You downgraded to 720p? Whut!  You should be ashamed, very ashamed.  I do recommend returning that piece of junk to the shop and getting a reputable 1080p TV if you can.
> 
> Also, sometimes they respond like this, sorta intermittent, because a component is actually faulty, quite possibly an integrated circuit. If that's the case, then you haven't a chance in hell of diagnosing it, let alone fixing it, unfortunately. Have a go with the connector reseating and looking for dry joints with a friend, but don't obsess over it too much if you can't fix it quickly, as it will just give you endless frustration. I know, cuz I've been there.



 It was a financial choice._* (all for the same child mind You)*_ I replaced a headset, two keyboards, & a mouse ,  over the last year alone. Also it was just my daughter's birthday $ is tight. It was this or the broken one. Also, The PC is only running a HD6950, so this is kind of a god send, as i dont have to upgrade the GPU so urgently now. But I will be trying to fix the "older" one, as it is a nicer model, Roku/video streaming service Ready, 3 HDMI, 1 MHL, USB, etc... all the current goodies TV's can come with.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 12, 2017)

I didn't know they still sold 720p TVs....for console and TV/movies it is fine. For PC 720p sucks.


----------

